
Samsung's 'Linux on DeX' project shuts down after just 11 months - pjmlp
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/10/18/samsungs-linux-on-dex-project-shuts-down-after-just-11-months/
======
praveenscience
Dupe?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21298796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21298796)

